# North or South, which way UberPlus rates will be heading?



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

There were 2 brand new uberPlus cars with dealers plates that just started working out of one of my sweet spots in west hollywood.
LA will get oversaturated eventually.
What's your best guesst about plus rates?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

How could they be working with only dealer plates? Don't you need a valid registration and license plate #?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Plus rates will eventually becomes X rates and X rates will become bus fares.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Soon Uber will introduce a new service. Uber Ghetto. Pay only what you can or you think the driver deserves. Shoes optional.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Soon Uber will introduce a new service. Uber Ghetto. Pay only what you can or you think the driver deserves. Shoes optional.


Would that be a full circle and back to Rideshare/Donations?


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

LA will eventually get over saturated on Plus? Going out on a limb and thinking you haven't been doing this that long. I miss October/November.


----------

